# Android Tablet virus scanning



## Dido (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry if there's a post on this issue already, but I didn't see one. I have an Android Zeepad 7XN , and I have downloaded quite a few apps, all from Google Play, all legit (from what I read & researched) companies. 

However in the last few weeks my tablet has been acting up, and apps have been glitching when they didn't at first. I want to scan my tablet, just in case, but from what I read about rooted & non rooted, downloading an app, such as Avast for mobile, it may delete or inactivate some of the apps I have. So far as I know I'm not running any pirated software, but I also don't have a standard OS like Windows, or iAnything that supposedly blocks such apps. My tablet has been performing well until now. 

Does anyone know if there is a way to scan a mobile device online the way you can a PC? The cord I had to connect my tablet to my laptop is MIA or I'd try running MSE. Any helpful suggestions (&/or corrections) would be most appreciated. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this, & more so if responding.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

avg free for mobile here

http://www.appszoom.com/android_applications/free+virus+scan


----------



## Dido (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you dai for taking the time to reply, I looked at the site you linked & I have read through all those listed. Sadly non allow me to scan without downloading the app first. This is what I'm looking for, if it's even out there: A way to scan my tablet without downloading anything. There are tons of site that allow scanning on a PC, but not a mobile device, that I have found.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i don't know of any online ones,one of the security people may


----------



## MordyT (Oct 9, 2007)

If all your apps are from play, and all from legit companies, then I highly doubt you are infected.

A app can only access what permissions it requested gives it access to unless it can break out of the sandbox (also known as rooting)

Do you know what OS level you are on? ICS and above is very hard to root without a lot of user intervention (no z4rot, gingerbreak, rageagainstthecage, etc), so I wouldn't be worried if you 4.x or higher. 2.2 and 2.3 could be rooted by a app behind the scenes though, but if that were to happen all the av apps in the market would be next to useless and unable to detect it if written correctly.


----------



## simsboy27 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello!
I'm not quite sure if its possible to scan a tablet from a website, there are a few apps available for that purpose though. One of the more popular anti-virus apps for Android is Lookout.
Here's the link https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lookout&hl=en
I've used Lookout before on an android phone and it worked well (didn't seem to slow it down much) so you could give it a try.

There's also more alternatives to Lookout, but I wouldn't use all three at once...
AVG - https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ult#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hbnRpdmlydXMiXQ..
Norton - https://play.google.com/store/apps/...xLDEsImNvbS5zeW1hbnRlYy5tb2JpbGVzZWN1cml0eSJd
Avast - https://play.google.com/store/apps/...29tLmF2YXN0LmFuZHJvaWQubW9iaWxlc2VjdXJpdHkiXQ..


----------

